# Copyright metadata is wrong



## mrelsewhere (Feb 20, 2012)

When importing from my SD card into Lightroom3, the copyright and creator fields are filled in with someone else's  name. I own used lenses and a refurbished 60D...Would that explain it?

I've created a LR preset to change the copyright metadata once a photo is imported. But is there an easier fix? Web searches and the owner's manual haven't been of any help. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 20, 2012)

go into menu on your camera and one of the custom menus should have copyright info, just clear that or put inwhat you want


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2012)

Manual, page 108.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Try page 108 in your manual.. I guess you missed it!

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/9/0300004019/01/eos60d-im-en.pdf


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Manual, page 108.



Dammit.. you beat me!


----------



## mrelsewhere (Feb 20, 2012)

Doh.  :er:  Thanks, guys.  That fixed it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 20, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Manual, page 108.
> ...



Having Voice Recognition software helps speed things up!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



*NERD!*


----------

